# Watering with club soda?



## 6 Leaf General (Apr 28, 2014)

stole this from another post on some other MJ site..im running 100% Perlite hempy buckets..was wondering if this would be anything to try 


".

The study put forth was regarding CO2 enriched air compared to ambient air. We all know CO2 enriched air is necessary for plant growth. The interesting thing was the water infused with CO2. 

Here's a "study" on using Carbonated Water..

The Effect of Carbonated Water on Green Plants

Lindsay Danzell and Jessica Greenberg

CU Boulder, Fall 2002

If plants are fed carbonated water for a period of time then it should grow faster than plants given regular tap water. This is because most plants absorb nutrients dissolved in water through their roots. Club Soda or carbonated water contains macronutrients essential to plant growth. Those macronutrients are: carbon, oxygen, hydrogen, phosphorous, potassium, sulfur, and sodium. Given proper nutrients, plants should grow at a faster rate than those who do not acquire as much of the nutrients.

We used six Helzine soleirolii, commonly known as Baby's Tears, plants to conduct our experiment. The plants were divided into two groups, A and B. Both groups were placed in the same amount of sunlight and given the same soil. The plants were fed according to florist instructions. However instead of plain tap water, group B was fed Club Soda. Every day at 7 pm each plant had one of its shoots measured and recorded. This continued for ten days. At the end of the experiment, data was arranged and compared.

The average shoot of the plants given tap water grew 67% (n = 3) of their original height, whereas the average shoot given carbonated water grew 170% (n = 3) of their original height. In performing the t-test, the value of t was 0.135.

The difference in growth rates between treatments supports our hypothesis. Plants given carbonated water not only grew faster but also developed a healthier shade of green in comparison to plants given tap water. Although the t-test did not prove significance in this experiment, we feel that the growth rates are enough to support the hypothesis. Carbonated water is effective in promoting growth over a ten day period for Helzine soleirolii. Further experimentation to confirm our hypothesis should include different species of plants and a longer time period for observation. Nutrients dissolved in water may be more accessible to green plants because they are easily absorbed, as opposed to absorbing nutrients through soil which involves water dispersing through the soil and then carrying nutrients to the roots. The nutrients in the Club Soda are like a double dose of essentials for plants.

DRIP IRRIGATION OF TOMATO USING CARBONATED WATER AND MULCH IN COLORADO
Authors: R. d'Andria, R. Novero, D.H. Smith, J.F. Shanahan, F.D. Moore
Abstract: 
The effect of irrigation with carbonated water (CW) and without (C for control) was tested on mulched (1 mil black plastic) and unmulched tomato (Lycopersicon esculentum Mill.) 'Patio Prize' a fresh market "bush" type transplanted to the field in early June, 1988. The drip irrigation tubing was placed on the soil surface. Cumulative evapotranspiration was determined weekly using a neutron probe so that root profiles were completely recharged by two irrigations per week. A commercially available carbonator injected CO2 at about 276 kPa so that irrigation water pH was reduced from 6.4 to 4.5 for the CW treatments.
Marketable fruit yield was increased (P<0.05) by the CW treatment in a mulched experiment; however, in an unmulched experiment, the increase was not evident. Above-ground plant profile enrichment (15 cm) by CW application was observed on the day of irrigation in the mulched plots (P<0.05) but not in the unmulched plots. Soil atmospheric enrichment by the CW treatments was observed in the mulched plots on the day of irrigation and a residual effect was noted 3 to 4 days after irrigation (P<0.05). Soil enrichment did not occur in the unmulched plots. The CW treatment increased the Zn uptake in the mulched treatments (P<0.05). The results suggest that mulch is necessary for response to carbonated irrigation water applied to the soil surface.

Irrigation water as the sole system for CO2 delivery may not provide an optimum solution to the problem of CO2 enrichment in the open field. This is probably because CO2 application is associated with irrigation demand and thus, cannot be supplied on a continuous basis as in the greenhouse. This in turn results in pulsed application of CO2/HCO3 and short term soil pH reduction.


----------



## SeedlessRyda (Apr 30, 2014)

I always though they breathe through their leaves hence c02 being released in the air. I don't know how much they can absorb with roots I think it would be very minimal.....

Try it and let us know how it turns out


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 30, 2014)

"phosphorous, potassium, sulfur, and sodium. Given proper nutrients, plants should grow at a faster rate than those who do not acquire as much of the nutrients......."

Lol I agree.
roots need o2 not co2..
even the studies you posted are questionable or otherwise don't support. for example, of course it's healthier if given the nutes it requires

it drastically lowered ph (increasing metal absorption) and only beneficial in mulched areas? sprayed on soil surface, rather mulch surface. makes sense enough to increase atmospheric co2 . watering with it would not be good. at all lol..these "studies" should be questioned as well, if your feeding properly you don't need extra from whater nutes are in club soda please dont try this


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Apr 30, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> "phosphorous, potassium, sulfur, and sodium. Given proper nutrients, plants should grow at a faster rate than those who do not acquire as much of the nutrients......."
> 
> Lol I agree.
> roots need o2 not co2..
> even the studies you posted are questionable or otherwise don't support. for example, of course it's healthier if given the nutes it requires


hehe...only one way to find out
I will conduct this test starting next week


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds like an expensive way to get your plants to grow a wee bit faster. Club soda costs over a dollar for a 1 liter bottle.


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Apr 30, 2014)

bullwinkle60 said:


> Sounds like an expensive way to get your plants to grow a wee bit faster. Club soda costs over a dollar for a 1 liter bottle.


yea I bet..but I probably wont water it "every" watering but ill sure introduce it here and there see if it makes any changes in small portions first


----------



## RL420 (Apr 30, 2014)

This will work, but it sure will take forever to make enough haha.

http://www.sodastreamusa.com/Revolution-Machines-C66.aspx


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Apr 30, 2014)

RL420 said:


> This will work, but it sure will take forever to make enough haha.
> 
> http://www.sodastreamusa.com/Revolution-Machines-C66.aspx


lmfao


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2014)

my budies does foliar feeds with it they love it but tord the end its not such a good thing but first few weeks its bomb!!!! i dont do it but he swerse by it and i see his finished flower i dont want to boast but i wont do it .. lolz he is a good guy though and he loves it...


----------



## 6 Leaf General (May 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> my budies does foliar feeds with it they love it but tord the end its not such a good thing but first few weeks its bomb!!!! i dont do it but he swerse by it and i see his finished flower i dont want to boast but i wont do it .. lolz he is a good guy though and he loves it...


Yea im seeing foliar feed talk online but not actual watering..seems weird AF already but..whatever....lets see what happens.."you never know"


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2014)

good luck im buying a oxygen tank that old folks carry and plugging it straight into the air on a timer im always experimenting too it fun except when yields just suck balls..


----------

